# Piper has allergy issue



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Piper just had a good check up with a new vet. My current vet told me last time we had her out at the house that she was looking to get out of the "small" pet area and focus on farm/house animals. Needless to say I was sad, but she was limit on what she could do. Well she did recommend some one, but only did the Ocala area as she is also a mobile vet. So went looking for other one and one for us focus on my a holistic approach but can do test and blood work and will use standard medical but only if every thing else has been done. 

So I drove all the way to Oviedo, which is 1:20 minutes away. We will be starting on a "Few" things. This is for a "rash" or allergy reaction. Which we don't know the cause yet. But looking for it. In the mean time we are doing these things so it doesn't get worse.


Antihistamine
External Wind Capsules
Digest Well-Xymogen
Probiotic
Earthbath Clear Adv. Shampoo
Omega Pure 300

Also a 10 minute Epson Salt foot bath. Which should be interesting. And booties to walk in or I need to wipe her feet off every time we come in from a walk. Since she may have allergies to our "grass" which everyone has Bahia grass in the neighborhood expect for a few people. My question is what "*booties*" do you use for your Cockapoo that work? I have tried a few at PetSmart and none seem to fit her right or split off...

So looking for something for when it rains and also so I don't have to always "Clean" her feet after a walk....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Piper - is this rash - limited to her feet? Is it seasonal? Could it be caused by some mite? Our old JRT used to really suffer from harvest mites - but in the Uk the mites were mostly a problem restricted to August and September.
A dilute cider vinegar wash might help.
Good luck looking for booties -  
I think Tracey got some for Renee's Molly - she posted a video of Molly high step walking in their flat as a result 
Have to say I'm thinking that rain and Florida don't come up too often in one sentence


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well may be seasonal if related to the grass. But not sure yet. LOL on the rain, lately we have an unusual pattern of rain. Raining off and on ALL day. 

Back in Feb she developed a scaly patch on her right shoulder. We got the scaly part somewhat cleared up, but her hair hasn't really grown back. My current Vet thinks it's allergy related. It's not bad yet, so not doing an allergy test yet. If we have to go that route will cost $450 for the test. If we can't clear the issue up in about 3-4 months, then we will go that route just to see what is causing her to scratch her ears/muzzle and lick her feet a lot. She isn't doing it day in and out, but enough for us to notice it.


----------

